# Live Video Effects for *free* on Windows?



## ZephireNZ (May 10, 2013)

So I'm wanting to take in a live video feed from a camera with a green screen, and then output that to a projector setup. I've already figured out how I could do it using QLab for Mac. How would you accomplish this on Windows, though? As an added bonus, it'd be nice if that program could output to two monitors simultaneously (I've got the graphics card to support this), but that isn't required (I'll have duplicate if needs be).

I specifically need this to be a free (or extremely cheap) option because we've already spent waaay more than we should have on a new sound system.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 10, 2013)

Not free, but not expensive either. You might want to try the Green Screen Wizard software. There's a free demo to see if it is something that you are looking for.


----------



## ZephireNZ (May 10, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> Not free, but not expensive either. You might want to try the Green Screen Wizard software. There's a free demo to see if it is something that you are looking for.



Anything else?


----------



## cpf (May 11, 2013)

Don't tell anyone I told you this, but you don't need a Mac to have a Mac


----------



## metti (May 12, 2013)

Isadora is similarly priced to QLab and will easily meet your needs.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 12, 2013)

I didn't know that you could lease Isadora. Cool. I might look at it again.


----------



## Joshualangman (May 12, 2013)

The "Photo Booth" program on a Mac will do some very basic chroma key stuff and is free (with a Mac). Maybe you could run that in full screen on your projector?


----------



## metti (May 12, 2013)

ruinexplorer said:


> I didn't know that you could lease Isadora. Cool. I might look at it again.



You can although they don't actively publicize this as an option. If you send them (Mark Coniglio) an email they'll give a quote. This probably won't help the OP who is in NZ but I have several Isadora license dongles that I rent out.


----------

